

Show HN: haxor, Python Wrapper for Hacker News API - avinassh

I built a Python wrapper for newly launched official Hacker News API.<p>Here&#x27;s github link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;avinassh&#x2F;haxor<p>pypi link - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.python.org&#x2F;pypi&#x2F;haxor&#x2F;<p>To install just use pip:<p><pre><code>    pip install haxor
</code></pre>
Example usage: To find all the &#x27;jobs&#x27; post from Top Stories:<p><pre><code>    for story_id in hn.top_stories():
	    story = hn.get_item(story_id)
	    if story.item_type == &#x27;job&#x27;:
	        print story
	# &lt;hackernews.Item: 8437631 - Lever (YC S12) hiring JavaScript experts ...&gt;
	# &lt;hackernews.Item: 8437036 - Product Designer (employee #1) to ...&gt;
	# &lt;hackernews.Item: 8436584 - Django and iOS Hackers Needed – fix ...&gt;
	# ...
	# ...
</code></pre>
Appreciate any suggestions&#x2F;feedback :)
======
mjhea0
clickable -
[https://github.com/avinassh/haxor](https://github.com/avinassh/haxor)

